# Plywood siding?



## amwiggi (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok. I've been working on a pallet coop and it's a disaster. I got extra pallets for spare wood, cut apart the pallets to maximize the wood I had and it's still not enough. Plus it's super ugly. I want to cry. I'm thinking if I redo the sides with plywood and paint it, the project could be saved. Is plywood ok to use for siding? I live in Oklahoma and we have really cold winters and really hot humid summers. Ideas??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have uninsulated plywood walls and I'm in Wisconsin. I would use the plywood, paint it, and add some cute decorations.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Since the Gub-Mint has been buying plywood for its operations in Iraq and Afghanistan....plywood has become EXPENSIVE.
But...the _thinner _plywood is LESS expensive than the THICK stuff. IF your "super-structure" of pallet-wood is sturdy...then covering it with _THIN _plywood won't be excessive in cost ...IF you use a cheaper grade such as CD-X.
"Wafer-Board" is also a possibility...but NOT as durable. ANYWAY that you go....be sure to coat it well with varnish or paint or similar to PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT ! 
IF you can scrounge pieces and make them fit some areas...you can also cut your costs. I'd just be sure to use a _PAINTABLE _caulking on joints or seams.
just MY thoughts on your question.
*CHEER-UP ! *( It's really NOT that hard....and PAINT covers a LOT of sins *! *After all...it's only a chicken coop...NOT a Taj Mahal. ) 
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post pics! Maybe if we see it....


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We just used OSB and then painted it.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I have used pallets to build a shelter. I cut the pallets so they interlock like a puzzle, then held them together with screws. I covered the floor with rolled roofing then stood up the walls and roof. Finally I covered the walls and roof with rolled roofing. It was totally waterproof and draft free. Although not glamorous, I think it looked better than weathered plywood, it is totally maintenance free and has held up for decades. Basically it looks like the old asphalt siding without the brick pattern. If you don't like the look you could cover that with vinyl siding or other siding to match the house.


----------

